# Detailer's Domain: BMW M5 - Paint Correction



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 2002 BMW M5
Requirements - Paint Correction

This car was in great shape, it only needed the paint to be brought back up.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with 1Z Exclusive Shampoo
- Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Clayed
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Meg's D300 with Microfiber DA Cut Pad - Griots Orbital
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Last Step - Swissvax Concorso
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned

Products used

Links to products used -

1Z einszett Exclusiv Gloss Shampoo
Adam's All Purpose Cleaner
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
Uber Clay Bar Kit
Meg's D300 Microfiber Correction System
Menzerna SF4000 
Swissvax Concorso
1Z einszett Vinyl Rubber Care
Optimum Metal Polish

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Prep: Wash, Clay, Clean wheels and tires, masking

Sonax Full Effect Wheel cleaner going to work.

















Wash









Drying Towel









Claying

















Masking

































Before

































50/50

















After

















Before

















After

























3m masking tape









After


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

mirror finish that looks amazing


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice work!

What drying towel is that?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Good work again, love the direct sun shots :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Most beautiful M5 ever, fantastic job


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys!

here is the Uber Super Drying Towel


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Phil

You are getting a remarkable finish with the D300 and cutting MF. Whats your technique if you dont mind me asking? How many passes, speed, pressure etc? I have a BMW that I am trying to restore and want to use the same combo.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

thats looks stunning.Is it the cars original paint Phil.

Daz


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

yes it was all original paint.


----------

